# Cory cat Schools



## JDM (Jan 18, 2005)

Will different species of cory cats school together? My albino and spotted atay together but my 2 peppered stay together but away from the albino and spotted. Also how many cory cats can stay in a 55g along with 10 tiger barbs and a Flame gourami?
JDM


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

you could put 20 cories in a 55 gallon. Yes they normally school together regardless of species. They may take awhile if some are new. Plus with all that space, they may still be exploring. Schooling is a defense mechanism. There is safety in numbers. They may not school as much as you would like due to the fact they don't have to.


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Ihope to get some corys next week


----------



## MB75 (Jan 24, 2005)

Yes they school with similar looking corydoras species. But they like their own kind best, of course. Also if you have a bigger group of one species, then they can exhibit their natural spawning behaviour. Many corydoras spawn rather easily and spontaniously, given good water conditions, good food and enough friends of their own species. Good luck!


----------

